# Can't uninstall Adobe After Effects



## nerythebest (Jan 17, 2009)

I cant' uninstall Adobe After Effects Cs4, it is not under add or remove programs. I deleted the c:\programfiles\adobe\adobe after effects folder. I don't know if that was the issue to begin with. 

I don't know if by deleting that folder there would be any problems.


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

the uninstaller file was prob in that folder & now it's gone, so i'd reinstall the program then use add/remove programs to uninstall correctly.


----------



## nerythebest (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok, but last time it wasn't in the add/remove programs and thats why I deleted the folder.


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

i'd still reinstall it & then try revo uninstaller to remove the program, default is moderate. be sure to only remove items that are highlighted in bold after it finds them.


----------

